# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Veel gekraak?

## rafaelo

hallo waarom kraajt er zo veel bij mij? vooral in me been links als ik hem maar iets beweeg kraakt het al en met op staan ook heb het ook in me armen rugs ook soms anders noot last van gehad het iel me op. kan het met me voet te maken hebben daar zit cocht onder? bedankt :Mad:

----------


## rafaelo

maar zou het niet te maaken hebben dat ik vocht in me benen heb de huisarts zegt dat het nix is vind het erg raar kan zomaar niet in je benen komen wel. groetjes

----------


## rafaelo

?

----------


## Agnes574

geef mensen aub de tijd om te reageren...deze dagen is het waarschijnlijk niet zo druk als anders op het forum,wacht wat dagen af voor een reactie;we hebben niet altijd meteen een antwoord voor je klaar helaas!
Sterkte Agnes

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Rafaelo,

denk niet dat het iets is om je druk over te maken. Wat je hoort is waarschijnlijk verplaatsing van wat lucht, net als wanneer je bijvoorbeeld je vingers zou knakken. Ik knak en kraak ook aan alle kanten, bij het opstaan, gaan liggen, het draaien van mijn hoofd, enz... Door de jaren heen steeds wat erger, en bij mij is er verder ook niks aan de hand... Je hebt het of je hebt het niet.

Xx Nikky.

----------

